# Night hunting in Kansas



## yotehowler (Jan 4, 2009)

I am just interested in creating a petition to get some modifications made to the coyote hunting at night in Kansas. Right now it is legal but you can't use any light at all. You have to hunt by the light of the moon. No night optics, and no spotlights with red lenses or anything. Its not safe to shoot any gun without knowing what ya are shooting at. Who would be interested in signing a petition even if you aren't from here to get use of some artificial light for night hunting in Kansas? I'm not talking running them. I'm talking setting up and calling them. Many states already allow lights. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I live in Kansas and have killed one at night with no lights. Timing has to be perfect but it can be done.

I agree with you on the use of lights but I would try to limit the use. I would only agree with it if night hunting vehicles could not be used. I would not want to see kansas turn into Texas with guys with night vehicle rigs running al over the place and killing 70 some dogs in a week. Not good for anybody if it goes to that.

I know the bobcat harvest would go way up and that would be one of the strongest reasons I would support it. I want to kill more bobcats! :beer: :beer:


----------



## chad2876 (Nov 20, 2008)

I also am from Kansas. I would support it but agree it needs to be limited to not allow light to be used from vehicles.


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm on board! If you get the game and parks to agree to it, I'm sure it would be well thought out and regulated. 
I spotlight them out of my back door at night when they are yipping. It's all I can do to keep myself from pulling a rifle out!
Kansas did not pass concealed carry for quite some time, thanks to a lefty governor. But when they did, they did it right.


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

well i am from MN but i have gone out without lights once and that was the end of that but maybe this could help you with your petition this is MN laws for night hunting

Fox and Coyote Night Hunting
A person hunting for coyote or fox from Jan. 1 to March 15 may
use an artificial handheld light under the following conditions:
• While on foot and not within a public right of way
• Using a shotgun
• Using a calling device
• Not within 200 feet of vehicle


----------



## WileyCoyote68 (May 11, 2011)

Where do I sign? would we promote the use of light bending sources i.e.night vision? I am an avid coyote hunting and the best time to have a good hunt is at night. I have attempted to hunt at night without the aid of a light source and I agree that it is very dangerous to be hunting in the dark without knowing what you are shooting at! I also agree that hunting from vehicles should remain illegal unless you are on your own property. I need more information on the petition idea... How do we get the ball rolling on this?


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

I would support that, and I'm not a Kansas Native. I also agree that Texas should re-evaluate their night hunting laws. You get a bunch of guys like the Fox Pro guys out there with the swivel chairs mounted in the back of a pick up, and two or three 1 million candle watt black maxes, and before you know it, the rest of the hunters' have nothing to shoot at. Varmints or not, that's almost NOT fair chase? What do you expect from the "high fence" capitol of the country? They do it BIG in Texas....Maybe some things wrong, but BIG!! oke:


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is night hunting in Kansas;two guys with shotguns hunting on a full moon night with snow on the ground. :lol: I have never night hunted though.


----------

